# A meteorologia em Portugal!



## hurricane (31 Mar 2008 às 19:50)

Eu decidi criar este topico porque estou a pensar em ingressar na universidade e tirar um curso de meteorologia e trabalhar nessa area. Mas peço desculpa pela minha ignorancia, não sei a que nivel esta a meteorologia em Portugal.

Se ha emprego e onde. Se ha investigação nessa area e onde. 
Bem é mais ou menos isto que pretendo saber. E tb como é no estrangeiro e assim

Por isso, pedia que me dessem o máximo de informação possivel acerca de tudo. Que haja troca de informação e tal.

Espero que me possam ajudar. Era muito importante para mim.

Obrigado!


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2008 às 20:42)

Olá

Bem, eu posso falar-te do curso de MOG (Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofisica) da faculdade de ciências de Lisboa, uma vez que apesar de não estar no curso, sei muito sobre ele, por estar de mão dada com o meu. Temos muitas cadeiras em comum.

Para já, e se vais ingressar nesta área, tens de ter conciência de algo muito importante. A meteorologia é *fisica e matemática*, e não geografia/geologia como muitos pensam. Por isso, é fundamental estares minimamente consciente que nos dois primeiros anos do curso vais ter de gramar muita matemática, muita física e algumas quimicas. Se sobreviveres ao choque inicial, depois começas a ter cadeiras como meteorologia fisica, oceanografia, sismologia, geodesia, etc, etc,..., que são cadeiras muito giras mesmo! 
Mas como disse, é preciso que tenhas força de vontade!
Agora se já gostas de matemática e fisica, oh, então estás à vontade!

No 3º ano é quando começas a escolher cadeiras de acordo com a área em que te queres especializar. Ou na área de Meteorologia, ou oceanografia, ou geofisica interna (sismologia, vulcanismo). No entanto, acabas por ter sempre um cheirinho das 3 áreas. 
Também é importante dizer, que o curso está programado para 5 anos e não 3.

Em relação a estudos no estrangeiro, certamente terás mais sorte que eu.
Com o tratado de Bolonha, a faculdade criou um novo departamento, O Departamento de Engenharia Geográfica, Geofísica e Energia (DEGGE). Este departamento prepara-se para estabelecer protocolos com faculdades estrangeiras de modo a promover erasmus. Poderás por exemplo, fazer o 3ºano e licenciatua fora do país, ou candidatares-te a um mestrado no estrangeiro. 

Os dois primeiros anos terás mesmo de ficar por Portugal a gramar com todas as bases do curso.

De salientar ainda que a procura do curso como primeira opção, é reduzida. Há poucos jovens interessados pelo curso. No entanto acabam por entrar muitas pessoas "encantadas pelo nome do curso" que acabam por desistir após o primeiro choque com os cálculos, a mecânica, o electromagnetismo... Isto porque muitos entram a pensar que vão para lá estudar geografia, geologia, e alguns até biologia. Mas nada a ver. 

Para mais informações vê este link:
http://degge.fc.ul.pt/mog_1ciclo.htm

http://degge.fc.ul.pt/


----------



## hurricane (1 Abr 2008 às 14:47)

Obrigado. Eu adoro Fisica e Matematica, por isso deve ter mesmo a haver comigo.

Adorava entrar para o prgrama Erasmus, mas isso logo se ve.

Tou é mesmo indeciso, não sei o que fazer.


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2008 às 15:49)

hurricane disse:


> Obrigado. Eu adoro Fisica e Matematica, por isso deve ter mesmo a haver comigo.
> 
> Adorava entrar para o prgrama Erasmus, mas isso logo se ve.
> 
> Tou é mesmo indeciso, não sei o que fazer.



Então mas estás indeciso entre o quê?
Talvez eu ou alguém aqui do forum te possa ajudar na decisão!

Como de disse, alguma duvida que tenhas em relação ao curso é só perguntares, porque mesmo que eu não tenha a resposta na ponta da lingua, posso chegar à faculdade e perguntar.

Sei também que existe um curso de meteorologia na universidade de Aveiro. Mas sobre esse curso sei muito pouco.
Mas acredito que não seja muito diferente do de Lisboa


----------



## hurricane (1 Abr 2008 às 17:02)

Pois eu tb ja me informei desses cursos. mas antes preferia em Lisboa.

Eu estou indeciso porque não sei se quero mesmo ir para meteorologia. eu adoro essa area, mas tenho receio de não arranjar emprego ou de fazer uma escolha errada.


----------



## hurricane (24 Abr 2008 às 16:37)

Gostava de saber os sitios onde se pode trabalhar em Portugal na Meteorologia e Climatologia!!


----------

